# PW wand



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this a decent wand for my 3000 psi machine?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=281146008279


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like them fine. 

I've got a 36" like that one, and a 6 foot one of the same type. 

I use the 36" all the time.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its cheap but some things that would affect me:

Trigger gun is a step above consumer grade. It has a smallish outlet at 1/4". That could cause issues when downstreaming through long lengths of hose. It also leaks fairly quickly. Keep in mind I need a gun to handle 5-6 hrs per day of spray time x 6 days per week. It is just not a durable gun for medium-heavy duty.

The lance is chrome plated steel. That chrome peels quickly and the steel rusts. Its not a performance or longevity issue, it just looks and feels like crap. 

My feeling is this.. pros need tools they can rely on. For $60 delivered to your door, you can buy one good high flow gun, stainless lance and stainless quick couplers that will last for years without issue. 

If you go for that one, make sure the coupler at the end matches the way you are plumbed. I have female QC at my gun. That pic shows a male.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Ken. Can you give me a link? I called my local Hotsy distributer because I like to keep my money local but he quoted me $140.00! Pfft


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes I was getting ready to add that theres nothing magical about it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Bender said:


> Thanks Ken. Can you give me a link? I called my local Hotsy distributer because I like to keep my money local but he quoted me $140.00! Pfft



*For your needs: *
http://www.pressuretek.com/ygpatrgun.html (upgraded gun.. there are cheaper ones that are decent too)
http://www.pressuretek.com/36ststla.html
http://www.pressuretek.com/1fptimco.html

You'll also need a coupler for the bottom of the gun. Which one will be dependent on how your hose is plumbed. Pick either male of female with 3/8" MPT http://www.pressuretek.com/bustcopl.html

Put it all together with plumbers tape. Should take 3-5 minutes and it will serve you for years.


----------

